# Bay Area folks: GTG tomorrow night meet @ Streetwerke and drive up to Alices



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Bay Area folks: 
GTG tomorrow night meet @ Streetwerke and drive up to Alices Restaurant for a quick bite. No biggie, just some speed freaks gettin together to talk shop after work. 2.0t'rs of the world, unite and take over! 

Meet at Streetwerke in Palo Alto at 7:30pm 5/12/2010 

Friggen Do it!


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Count me in Jason!


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

I should be able to make this. Sounds fun!


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

I might be able to make it.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Right on everyone, this will be cool. Nice and easy. Looks like about 8-12 peeps so far from here and other forums I hear about....


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

Excellent to meet everyone, I'll definitely be joining more of these! 

But apparently I need to hurry up and get that 9500ci installed when chasing Jason... nearly had a heart attack there...


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks to all that were able to meet on a school night! Good turn out all things considered. We had: 

2 TTS 
1 TT 3.2 
1 TT 2.0tq 
2 A3 2.0t fronttrak 
1 A3 S3.2  
4 MK4 R32's 

Like I said, not bad for a midweek evening GTG  

Sorry for the lousy ISO on this shot, but it was nearly pitch black once we finally got up to the infamous "4-Corners" at Alices restaurant


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for posting the pic Jason!
Definitely be joining more of these! (and can we drive faster next time?.... ;-)


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Faster....? Theres always a bit of wiggle room to speed it up, so I'd say yeah! The TTS is out of commission for a week or so due to a tire blow out. Gotta get that figured out before I can get into shenanigans this wednesday. It turns out that I had a nail in my tire the whole time we were tearing it up Highway 84! It blew out right in front of my house, so I was able to pull in without damaging the wheel.....

BTW, good to meet you finally:thumb:


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Cool! And also, Bummer!! Glad to hear you made it home tho. Whatcha gonna do for Santana Row?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

Glad to see all the TT representation. Let's keep it up. (I missed this one because my job sucks)


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey, getcha' ass out there tonight doodles!


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh, ****! It's Wed. already? My job sucks donkey balls.........


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

why


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

Seems to me like time for another TT gathering! How about the 3rd?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

I too think this is a good idea, but I'm at SEMA on the 3rd. Any other time, I am down!


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

I can't make Wednesdays in general, but count me in if the date does work in my favor. Too much fun last time!


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm down with it but it'll have to be this week or early next. From 11/3 = occupied.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

Shoot, we're rife with schedule conflict. How long are you offline starting next week Kevin?


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

JimInSF said:


> Shoot, we're rife with schedule conflict. How long are you offline starting next week Kevin?


 I'm offline from Wed. through Sunday. From 11/8 I'm free to the 20th.(then Hawaii bound baby!!):laugh::laugh:


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

How about Wed. the 10th for everyone then?


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

JimInSF said:


> How about Wed. the 10th for everyone then?


 Can't do that day, but would like a Bay area GTG - it's starting to get dark pretty early (twisties tend to be less fun in the dark) - maybe some Saturday morning??? We could meet on the service road at the junction of 35 and 92 and then head on down to Alice's for breakfast and still have the afternoon for family, etc.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Cant do it... 

I live 2,318 miles away :laugh:


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

TT412GO said:


> Can't do that day, but would like a Bay area GTG - it's starting to get dark pretty early (twisties tend to be less fun in the dark) - maybe some Saturday morning??? We could meet on the service road at the junction of 35 and 92 and then head on down to Alice's for breakfast and still have the afternoon for family, etc.


 Ooh, I like this idea.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

DarthTTs said:


> Cant do it...
> 
> I live 2,318 miles away :laugh:


 Sure you can! Just leave a little bit earlier than the rest of us!:laugh:


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

TT412GO said:


> Can't do that day, but would like a Bay area GTG - it's starting to get dark pretty early (twisties tend to be less fun in the dark) - maybe some Saturday morning??? We could meet on the service road at the junction of 35 and 92 and then head on down to Alice's for breakfast and still have the afternoon for family, etc.


 Sat. morning sounds good, but I'm a bit south and take 9 from Saratoga to 35. Much more fun stretch of road especially if you break a buck in the middle.:laugh::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

eweu said:


> Ooh, I like this idea.


 And I KNOW you take the same route dude!!


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

So do we wanna aim for the 6th or the 13th?


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

kendoist4162 said:


> And I KNOW you take the same route dude!!


 Ahem. I may or may not take the occasional detour to work. Up the mountain and them back down. Ahem. :sly: 




JimInSF said:


> So do we wanna aim for the 6th or the 13th?


 13th works best for me. Preschool cleanup on the 6th FTL. Sigh.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

13th is a winning date for old man Jason as well. I'm in!


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

eweu said:


> Ahem. I may or may not take the occasional detour to work. Up the mountain and them back down. Ahem. :sly:


 I, for one, have almost never driven up the 92, across the 35, and back down 84 to get to work... ok, I try not to do it more than once a week.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

iModTTS said:


> 13th is a winning date for old man Jason as well. I'm in!


 I think we have a winner!!! I'm in. It might be best to just pick a time to meet at Alice's as we'll be coming from different directions. 
Anyone interested in meeting at Big Basin Cafe for the 9 up to Skyline route? :vampire:


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

eweu said:


> Ahem. I may or may not take the occasional detour to work. Up the mountain and then back down. Ahem. :sly:
> 
> Alas, heaven forbid that anyone would grab a good adrenaline run and a hearty breakfast to fortify themselves for the rigors of the days work.... never ever crossed my mind....not even last Thurs....:sly::laugh:


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey, is anyone in touch with RagTTop and the others from the GTG soooo long ago for this?


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

iModTTS said:


> 13th is a winning date for old man Jason as well. I'm in!


 13th works for me tambien - Is meeting at Alice's for breakfast the way to go? If so, shall we say 10 AM?


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

TT412GO said:


> 13th works for me tambien - Is meeting at Alice's for breakfast the way to go? If so, shall we say 10 AM?


 10:00 a.m. on Nov. 13th sounds good to me. How we all get there is a solo decision. 
I will be leaving from the parking lot behind Big Basin Cafe in Saratoga at 9:15 ish if anyone wants to meet up there. I have radios as well. Running commentary helps.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

kendoist4162 said:


> 10:00 a.m. on Nov. 13th sounds good to me. How we all get there is a solo decision.
> I will be leaving from the parking lot behind Big Basin Cafe in Saratoga at 9:15 ish if anyone wants to meet up there. I have radios as well. Running commentary helps.


Everythings a go but the meeting time has been moved back to 11 AM at Alices.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Saratoga departure at 10:15 from the parking lot behind Big Basin Cafe. eace:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

BaDaBOOM! Im in there MK2 people. See ya in the AM.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok, so I'm driving down to Santa Cruz today via the 92->Skyline->9 route and a large deer jumps directly in front of me on Skyline, maybe 20 feet away at 50mph. The last time I did this drive, I went by three of them standing together right on the side of the road. Watch out kids.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

JimInSF said:


> Ok, so I'm driving down to Santa Cruz today via the 92->Skyline->9 route and a large deer jumps directly in front of me on Skyline, maybe 20 feet away at 50mph. The last time I did this drive, I went by three of them standing together right on the side of the road. Watch out kids.


Jim I had a similar very sketchy and sad situation happen to me like that today also. I was driving on HW180 (visiting KW out in Fresno) and a dog was running along the grass median. I went wide and looked in my sideview mirror to watch the poor bastard walk directly into the pack of cars right behind me. All I saw was headlights dipping, and grills swiveling side to side. Nothing I could do about that unfortunately.


----------

